# Show Rabbit Question - :)



## BabyBailey (Jul 8, 2008)

Once my baby holland lop is old enough, I'd love to enter him in a show oncehe matures a little more. Only problem is I was planning to have him fixed. Will I still be able to enter him in shows or does it seem kinda pointless if I wont be able to breed him later? Thanks!

Merissa


----------



## clevername (Jul 8, 2008)

Unfortunately I'm pretty sure you can only enter intact animals in ARBA competitions. Its considered a disqualification to have an altered animal. 

I don't see any harm in entering him in a rabbit show as a junior though. You can always fix him later. 


*edit* Got out my standard of perfection book.
Holland lop Juniors must meet a minimum weight of 2 lbs and be under 6 months of age. (if they weigh more than 2 lbs they can be shown in the senior group but cannot exceed 4 lbs)


----------



## BabyBailey (Jul 8, 2008)

*clevername wrote: *


> Unfortunately I'm pretty sure you can only enter intact animals in ARBA competitions. Its considered a disqualification to have an altered animal.




Aw darn. I guess that'd make sense. I'll see about entering him in jr. shows. I just don't want him to spray when he gets older. How old do they need to be before they can be fixed?


----------



## clevername (Jul 8, 2008)

I honestly couldn't tell you for sure. I've _heard_ you can have them fixed as early as 3-4 months but I'd ask your vet.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 8, 2008)

If you want to show a male he must be intact. Otherwise he will be disqualified becuase the judge won't know if he is female or male, even if the paper says. I am pretty sure that it is ok with females because they don't have a part that is outside so the judge wouldn't know anyway.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 8, 2008)

Rabbits can be neutered as soon as their testicles drop. 3-4 months is common, but you can certainly do it later if you'd like.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 8, 2008)

A rabbit has to be intact to show in ARBA Confirmation. There are 4-H shows with Pet classes and Fun Shows that allow neutered and spayed bunnies to show.

Showing a spayed doe is against the rules and technically cheating. No, it doesn't "show" on the outside, but it's not the right thing to do.


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 8, 2008)

You have to have intact bunnies here for show too, though in the dog world lately people have been getting their dogs neutered and putting in prosthetic (fake) testicles into the scrotum to make it look like they weren't desexed :shock:.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 8, 2008)

:nosir:They have them here too... usually used for dogs that have accidents or disease or are born with only one testicle. Most good judges can tell the difference (if they bother to check).


----------



## pamnock (Jul 8, 2008)

Neutered rabbits (bucks or does) in ARBA classes are not permitted. It is actually possible to palpate the rabbit and feel the abdomen, although it's rarely done.



Pam


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 9, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> You have to have intact bunnies here for show too, though in the dog world lately people have been getting their dogs neutered and putting in prosthetic (fake) testicles into the scrotum to make it look like they weren't desexed :shock:.


Wow that's weird about the fake testicles.....:?


----------



## BabyBailey (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry about all my random comments below... My computer screwed up and repeated like, 3 of my comments.


----------



## BabyBailey (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh wow. Thanks everyone. I had no idea so many people would be willing to write me back. 

Oh, and yes. I had no idea fake testicals even existed for animals... or at all for that matter. lol. 

So what do you all think I should do? Just fix him and not worry about showing him or show him and deal with him spraying and being an indoor bunny?


----------



## BabyBailey (Jul 9, 2008)

P.s. Thanks for commenting back about different shows. I didn't know so many existed


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 9, 2008)

Did you get him from a breeder? Do you know any judges or breeders in your area? Get someone to evaluate your bunny. Does he meet the written standard for his breed? Or enter and take him to a show (while he's still a junior, under 6 months of age)and listen to what the judge says about him. (It'sfun to go to a rabbit show!)

If he carries a lot of better traits for a Holland Lop, you may want to keep him intact for show. If he is better suitedas a companion bunny, then have him neutered. (You might still be able to find local Fun shows or 4-H pet classes to show him in.)

Neutering him will make him a better companion bunny.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jul 14, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> You have to have intact bunnies here for show too, though in the dog world lately people have been getting their dogs neutered and putting in prosthetic (fake) testicles into the scrotum to make it look like they weren't desexed :shock:.



Some how I think our judges might be able to figure out if our senior bucks have fake testicles. I think they might, I think they might, I think they might. 

It would be kind of fun to see but can't figure a way to do that.

Cracks me up. :biggrin2::bunnydance:


----------



## BSAR (Jul 20, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Showing a spayed doe is against the rules and technically cheating. No, it doesn't "show" on the outside, but it's not the right thing to do.


How is it cheating? The judges wouldn't know. And I just think that is crazy, how could you cheat by entering your spayed rabbit in a competition.............?:?


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 20, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> *BlueGiants wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Showing a spayed doe is against the rules and technically cheating. No, it doesn't "show" on the outside, but it's not the right thing to do.
> ...


Cheating is cheating - whether you get caught or not. Cheating is not just the "getting caught" - is the doing the wrong thing (morally or ethically or whatever).

So entering a spayed doe when the rules say no spayed animals...is doing the wrong thing.

If caught - I can imagine it would make it hard to enter shows in the future (can you be banned from showing that rabbit or something?)


----------



## BSAR (Jul 21, 2008)

Well I have no spayed does, but soon I am planning on spaying one. and more in the future.I still want to showthem but I don't want them to have chances of getting cervical cancer so i am spaying them. I think you can show a spayed doe here in WA. Because I have never heard that you couldn't in WA and I have never seen that rule in the things that tell you about shows.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 21, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Neutered rabbits (bucks or does) in ARBA classes are not permitted. It is actually possible to palpate the rabbit and feel the abdomen, although it's rarely done.
> 
> 
> 
> Pam



If you're going to an ARBA show - their rules aren't by state but are for ALL over - USA and Canada and whereeever there are ARBA shows.

4-H I don't know about....


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 21, 2008)

The whole idea behind "showing" a rabbit is to breed an excellentanimal, with certain physical traits (certain size, shape, fur type, color, etc.),according to the breed standard. And to continue perfecting the breeding lines. 

If you show a spayed or neutered rabbit (or any other animal) it's a wasted effort. The genetic material is unavailable to continue the lines. The only reason that you could be showing then, is for selfish gain. 

Everybody likes to win a trophy or a ribbon, but there is a purpose behind it and by showing a rabbit that can not be bred, you defeat the purpose. That is why ARBA has established that rule. (By the way, the AKC has the same rules for dogs and the ACFA- American Cat Fanciers Assoc. doesn't allow Neutered and Spayed cats to compete against intact cats.)

Showing a spayed rabbit in an ARBA sanctioned class is cheating... and you may win, and only you will know you cheated... but it still isn't right. Obeying the rules, even on the honor system, denotes a certain level of maturity in a person.

Some 4-H shows (Non ARBA sanctioned)do allow spayed or neutered rabbits. But you need to check the rules for each show.


----------



## BabyBailey (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow. Thanks for the great info everyone.It makes sense to keep them intact because the whole point is to show how perfect they are. I think i'm going to get my bunny fixed though. I wont be able to dedicate myself to shows with school and all and want to just have a companion bunny. Thats ok. I can show him off to all of you guys. lol.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 22, 2008)

We would absolutely LOVE it if you share photo's of Bailey! With a sweet face like that, it would brighten any day!


----------



## BabyBailey (Jul 22, 2008)

I would if I had him! I'm sooo anxious. Thats just what hes SUPPOSED to look like. He's still 2 young for me to take home.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 22, 2008)

OK... We'll wait! :waiting:


----------



## BabyBailey (Jul 23, 2008)

lol. Sorry. I'm really excited. I'm moving in my new apt aug.8th and will be getting him soon after, so, new place and bun pix! yay!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 23, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> If you want to show a male he must be intact. Otherwise he will be disqualified becuase the judge won't know if he is female or male, even if the paper says. I am pretty sure that it is ok with females because they don't have a part that is outside so the judge wouldn't know anyway.



If you flip a bun over and push out there "pee-pee" part, you can tell. Look for a taco (ehh, slit) or look for a donut!


----------



## BluMagic (Aug 2, 2008)

BabyBailey, just thought I'd say that I've had a few male rabbits and have never had spraying problems at all with my Hollands, Mini Lops, Rexes, and a Champagne.


----------



## BabyBailey (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats always nice to hear! Thanks.  Hopefully my bun will be like that.


----------



## ADEE (Aug 10, 2008)

speaking in terms of females... could you be DQ'd if the rabbit is spayed? How would they know (i know palpation) but honestly otherwise for shows do they even bother palpating? Even if they did aside from it being morally wrong is it so wrong? I know it seems like a silly question, im just curious


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 10, 2008)

If the judge finds out... (see Pams comment above) yes, the rabbit will be disqualified. There is a certain level of honesty and personalintegrity involved. 

As mentioned before "_Showing a spayed doe is against the rules and technically cheating. No, it doesn't "show" on the outside, but it's not the right thing to do_."


----------



## ADEE (Aug 10, 2008)

I figured it would be DQ'd but i was curious to hear other input on it... I mean afterall is it really hurting anything if the rabbit is altered, does it really make a difference (with the obvious exception of being against the rules). I understand it being morally wrong and totally understand that! It isnt something I would do but then again I dont show my rabbits


----------

